# Dialog --keep-window



## slackhead (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a bug in my system since my freebsd box died on me and now I'm using a VM.. but it seems that --keep-window doesn't actually keep the window. The screen clears instead.

Can anyone verify that this is so on a bare metal box?

This is the code that I'm using:


```
dialog $DIALOGOPTS --exit-label "Back" --keep-window --timeout 1 \
        --title "\Zb\Z7[$TIME] $CHANNEL" --tailbox $STATUS $rows $cols  2> $TMP
```

At the timeout the screen clears.

I use the same exact same version of dialog on my slackware box and it works as expected.

It ought to be testable with a simple msgbox:


```
dialog --keep-window --msgbox TEST 20 20
```

When enter is pushed the window should remain in the terminal.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

Works here.  Are you using a "helpful" shell that likes to clear results of commands after they have been run?


----------



## slackhead (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I'm using zsh, but the dialog script is in sh.

Probably something I need to look into regarding zsh then


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2012)

Start sh(1) as an interactive shell and try it from that.  That will eliminate things like a program in the shell prompt clearing the screen, or whatever default settings are in bash or less that like to remove whatever you were looking at after exiting the program.


----------

